# Pictures of standard apricots wanted



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to see some pictures of standard apricots so I know what my girl might look like as a adult
So please post some pics


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Meet Daisy :flowers:I just adopted her about 5.5 months ago from a goldendoodle backyard greeder. she lived her first 6 years in a cage only allowed out once a week.  she's a free, happy girl now though!


----------



## TheHarleysAngelsMom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheHarleysAngelsMom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

My Golden girls at 7 months! There are many shades of apricot! 

Diva 7 months | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TheHarleysAngelsMom (Apr 29, 2013)

They are beauties!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is my girl.....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is Lou she will be 1 year old in 10 days! :-D

APRICOTS TEND TO LOOK DIFFERENT COLORS DEPENDING ON LIGHTING (which is fun) AS U CAN SEE ON LOU'S PICTURES BELOW ;-)

Standard poodles vary in size too.. they are 15'' to the shoulder and above, I think. 
Lou is 26'' and 56lbs now

I'm so excited for you! Make sure you come back to this thread and post some pictures for us!! heheheheheh

BABY LOU:







[/url] Lou 8 weeks 02 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]



RECENTLY SHAVED:







[/url] Lou beautiful posture yard 2 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

FLUFFY:








[/url] Sleeping puppy 04 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Sleeping Beauty Golden Puppy by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] isnt she loooovely 01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Kukukachoo your black poodle on the couch has such a human like pose its hilarious!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I love Lou's new do! Very elegant.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

JudyD said:


> I love Lou's new do! Very elegant.


Thanks so much!! It was mostly because of coat change! adult hair growing underneath puppy hair got ALL tangled up my brush wasnt a good one and even though I brushed her every day it was matted up badly and we decided to start from scratch.. but I think she looks elegant too  thanks!!!


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures guys

I wonder what color my baby will end up? I think she'll lighten up a little but not a lot, or at least that's what I'm hoping for


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of Portia just before we got her in December... she was more "peachy" then...


Here is a photo I took today... definitely more cream now...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here's my light apricot girl Bonnie:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Phoenix


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Phoenix's beauty takes my breath away!! Hehehehe


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Lou said:


> Phoenix's beauty takes my breath away!! Hehehehe


You are so sweet 
He takes my breath away too .. So in love with this boy !!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

outwest said:


> Here's my light apricot girl Bonnie:


Wow nice dogs Outwest .. is it the black that is being shown ?The Apricot is lovely as well


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooops!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You should meander over to this web site. Some of the most remarkable apricots I have laid eyes on. This is where Journey was reared and where our new black baby boy is from.

Very-Merry

NOLA Standard Poodles has two STELLAR apricot males, Lombardi and Breezus. They are two of the most handsome apricot boys I have ever seen.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There are some stunning apricots on this thread. Some seem to have a luminescent quality to them which is simply stunning.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> There are some stunning apricots on this thread. Some seem to have a luminescent quality to them which is simply stunning.


I think apricots, reds and blues are the most beautiful poodle coat colors  And the fact that they vary in shade is even more wonderful!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

AKC Grand Ch Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge

I say Lombardi is my Trophy Boy and call him Golden :act-up:
His coat has red guard hairs that give it an intensity that is lovely.


Probably posted too many photos.


But I'm rather proud of him!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Salvation By the Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge - Brees/Breezus

Brees is also apricot, though he is distinctly lighter than Lombardi.

Soon to be an AKC CH himself, he just placed in the 12 - 18 Dog Class at PCA.

Different type.

Great boy.

Am VERY proud of my NOLA boys. Both are out of red mothers. I know Lombardi produces red. Breezus still a baby, but I expect he will come through for me to. 

And even better than color - they have fabulous carriage and some brag about structure! :first:


Warned ya'll in the other post....
They've achieved! Can't help but shout it! :amen:



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AMAZING boys!!! Thanks for helping me get my fix!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow nice dogs Outwest .. is it the black that is being shown ?The Apricot is lovely as well


Thank you.  She is a wonderful girl. I showed her UKC. She was a UKC Gr Champion at 10 months old.  She is not competitive for AKC because she is my little pixy at not quite 22 inches tall plus she is light apricot. Jazz is being shown AKC.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

outwest said:


> Thank you.  She is a wonderful girl. I showed her UKC. She was a UKC Gr Champion at 10 months old.  She is not competitive for AKC because she is my little pixy at not quite 22 inches tall plus she is light apricot. Jazz is being shown AKC.


I do like them on the smaller side .. i think AKC is more about overall balance.. But it is a competitive venue for sure..She is lovely none the less..


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Outwest,

Annie is 20 inches tall.

She's AKC CH Antoinette Bordeaux du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. The 7th Red Standard AKC CH :first: of which there are only 8...


It's not size that matters. aetsch: )


Neither (really!!!) is the color. It's just that really good ones a dime a dozen (poking at the black and white friends now!  ) are not quite there yet.


So to not totally hijack the thread, Annie is the Mother of Salvation by the Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. Bred to Mosie, a black, she produced a pretty apricot, Breezus.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> AKC Grand Ch Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge
> 
> I say Lombardi is my Trophy Boy and call him Golden :act-up:
> His coat has red guard hairs that give it an intensity that is lovely.
> ...


You definitely have not posted too many photos. You are justifiably proud, he is stunning.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

NOLA Standards said:


> Outwest,
> 
> Annie is 20 inches tall.
> 
> ...



Please, keep the photo's coming.

This one might have stopped my heart, what an absolute DOLL.

Your boy you posted in here is stunning as well!


----------

